# DVD recorders quality / DivX playback quality, any experience on that???



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I have just a couple questions for those who can assist:

- If a DD 5.1 movie is copied from satellite for ex. with a DVD recorder/player, will the playback (being then DD 2.0) have similar quality and *Dynamic Range* as the original?

- what about the dynamic range of DivX movies, can it be comparable to DD or DTS?

As a matter of fact, it has become almost impossible to watch movies with less than DD or DTS standards (quality and dynamic range).

Thanks for participating to this thread!:help:


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

It seems nobody's neither using DivX nor recording DVDs....:mooooh:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm not that familiar with recording DVD's so I could be mistaken here, but my thoughts would be that the dynamic range wouldn't be effected. Obviously the surround would be, but is recording the movie to DVD compressing the audio in any way to cause the dynamics to be compressed in some way?

What is DivX?


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

In TV, some channels broadcast movies sometimes in DD 5.1 and other times in DD 2.0. But the difference in quality and dynamic range is very clear.

Also, I think (in my experience) DivX videos don't generally have same dynamic range as DD... but I don't know if this is always true.


----------

